

The Secret to Finland's Success With Schools, Moms, Kids—and Everything - shaneofalltrad
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/07/the-secret-to-finlands-success-with-schools-moms-kids-and-everything/277699/?single_page=true

======
shaneofalltrad
Very good points in the responses on defense budgets being a need of USA over
Finland, but still proof of the values in Finland as a model for our future.

